

Show HN: Finally out - Calendar for the Mac App Store - EGreg
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/calendar/id415181149?mt=12&ls=1&finally=out

======
EGreg
I had originally submitted this app last week, all excited to see the sales,
but then something horrible occurred: the app crashed on startup.

We stayed up until 5 AM and figured out the problem: the app was checking for
our company's signature, but Apple re-signed it with its own certificate
before releasing on the app store. Needless to say, it was pretty painful:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2283064>

The app was racking up 1 star reviews, so we pulled the app's availability on
the store. I submitted the fix the very next day and emailed appreview @ apple
with an URGENT subject line, asking them to please push this through quickly
because the version that was up there was not helping anyone.

The fixed version just came out. So we're back at the same point we were last
week. Except, are we? Back then, this app was at the top of the Productivity
section within an hour. Now it's been a week. We'll see what happens.

So I guess this can be an example of how our startup handled a major
setback... I'll keep you posted!

